# Thinking about buying a 240, What have been your problems so far.



## dffusion20 (Apr 3, 2008)

I am thinking about selling my gsx eclipse because it is starting to become a money pit. Every car has there problems, what have been yours? Thanks guys

I might be getting a ka motored 240 with a brand new t3/t4 waiting to be put on.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Go with a 91 or newer. The 89 - 90 SOHC motors had timing chain guide problems and the oil pumps were short lived.


----------



## dffusion20 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok cools, I think I've heard ppl. saying that before. What about the suspension and drivetrain. On my gsx, the ball joints on the control arms just went out. Just an example


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

actually, DOHC's have timing chain guide problems as well. mine was rattling when i first bought it. the window amplifiers like to go out in them, a lot of HUD's on S13's don't work, the headlights on S13's will stay stuck up, the valve stem seals usually go bad and will cause small puffs of smoke to come out of the exhaust if the car sits for a few seconds, the rear end will have a hard thump when you downshift/let off the throttle due to shot subframe bushings, S13 fastbacks with spoilers usually have rust underneath them. 

thats all i can think of for now lol. and also, check for rust all over the car, especially on the floor pan/frame rails and wheel wells.


----------



## dffusion20 (Apr 3, 2008)

ok good, things I need to know, I will have to check up on subframe bushings, not sure what those are yet. Thanks so far everyone!!


----------

